# Brown blood at 21 weeks - Update & question



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi - quick update but still not sure what to do. 

Yesterday I woke up to brown blood on my pjs - 20+6 - big panic as not had any problems/bleeding so far. Called the midwives and went in. They checked everything - externally feeling and with scan and heartbeat etc. and all seemed fine - coincidentally was also scheduled for 20 week scan yesterday and again Bubs was fine, placenta was fine. They did suggest a speculum exam but did say I could decline, which I did. The rest of the day yesterday had the tiniest amount of spotting on undies/when wiping. Hoped and   all over - they said it is very normal but were very thorough with the checking. 

I was worried this morning but nothing in the bed but when I went to the loo and wiped - again some brown discharge/blood there on wiping.  They didn't seem concerned yesterday as I haven't had any pain or a fall or anything and everything checked out OK with LO at least. Do you think I should ring again today (I really don't want the speculum exam - though they said they may be able to see the cause - I find them very uncomfortable/painful and stressful) or leave it and see if anything changes?  I did ring and they still don't sound overly concerned but suggested if still some tomorrow might be worth the exam.  

I did ask the Doc and she said some spotting might occur and to get in touch if it changed/got worse/pain started etc. so really unsure what to do. Any help would be really gratefully recieved. They said just to carry on as normal. 

Really unsure, if there is still some blood tomorrow whether to go for the exam? Today it is easing and only ever there on wiping and a tiny bit on my pad - throughout the day it seems to decrease - like yesterday 
Thank you
Tiny x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think I would be inclined to have the exam tomorrow if you have more spotting, at least you might see a cause for it.  ALthough they aren't comfortable, you might not find it as uncomfortable as when you aren't pregnant, as your muscles are softer.  It will just give them a better chance to see if anything is happening vaginally,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Emily. 
I hadn't thought of that - i.e. them potentially not being as uncomfortable. 
I am hoping for no more spotting but think if there is I will probably do that then. Thank you. 
Tiny x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Emily
I did call the antenatal unit on Saturday as was worried that there was still some spotting, less but still there. The midwife I spoke to that time said that if you have had some bleeding they would not be at all surprised for this to continue - gradually reducing - over about 5/6 days. She said it will take several days to stop. This really reassured me and I didn't feel the need to go in. 

Today so far there has been no blood at all so really   happy and hoping it has now stopped and won't start again. I have been taking it easy just in case. 

I had just started going to Body Balance (something I used to do) and had done 2 classes before the bleeding, I would really like to continue this (similar to yoga), the instructors were giving me alternatives and were very cautious and ideally go to yoga - do you think I am OK to start this again? It doesn't seem as if anything specific has caused the bleeding and at no point did the hospital say to rest just to continue as normal - I am being cautious anyway - do you think this would be OK - if so I would try and go on Thur which would be a week after the main bleed. 

Just another little question, if I may  - is it normal to feel little one more on one side - I seem to feel him/her move much more on the left than the right - is this normal?  I am loving feeling them and at times I can now see the movement to if I stare for ages! 

Thanks again
Tiny xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

As long as you are used to doing body balance, and are taking it easy, you should be ok.  Tell the instructor though that you have had a bleed, they may not be willing to let you do it.  If you have any after this session though, I would leave it completley. 

The movements on one side are completely normal, your baby is obviously comfy on the right side of your body, so all the limbs are kicking out to the left.  This will change shortly though and you may have afew days where you don't feel them at all due to the position that he/she is in,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you Emilycaitlin again

I want to be extra careful obviously but equally don't want to be a couch potato! Difficult dilemma, might have a word with the instructor and see what she thinks. Maybe specific antenatal yoga (if I can find some) and swimming aqua natal will be best. 

thanks again
Tiny xx


----------

